# Cool car dios



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157604247242338/show/with/2346008881/


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

Awesome!!! I went through most but have it in my favorites for more viewing pleasure. I told my kid if you didnt know these were toys what would you think. Reminds me of a small town where my family lives in southern Ohio. I'd like to learn how he does the snow. And the lighting is great!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Incredible work. Looks so realistic. 

Sean


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Awesome! Looks like the real thing. Great pix. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## pup1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

I really like how you included real backgrounds to aid in the realism.


----------



## 98whitelightnin (Aug 15, 2009)

Those are amazing pics!


----------



## mnimud28 (Feb 13, 2010)

That is amazing, I love it. Thanks for sharing a great find.


----------



## hwsascha (May 27, 2008)

superb and awesome work with the real backgrounds. It shows how much a good picture lives from how it is taken. Also the wet roads look so realistic.


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*dyn~o~mite !!!*


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Those are all over other forums,still amazing.


----------

